# John Deere Rental Upgrade Kit



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Here is an option you may want to consider if you are purchasing a new 4000 Ten series 4210 - 4710 tractor. This kit offers a substantial amount of added protection to the underside of the tractor and can be negotiated down about 25% (or about $229) if included included in the new tractor purchase price. Otherwise the kit cost lists for $305. It is listed as KIT,COMPONENT GUARDS, MID CHASSIS (Part is Obsolete) on the JD parts website but is still available for purchase. Well worth the money spent especially if you are going to be doing heavy brush clearing and rotary cutter work. This kit is NOT considered a part but falls under John Deere "Whole Goods" and must be purchased through a salesman or the parts dept. will do that for you. The kit wieghs about 90 lbs. so shipping may cost you a few bucks. 

This is the part # for the 4210 - 4410 - part # LVB25453

4210 - 4410 RENTAL UPGRADE KIT 

<img src="http://jdpc.deere.com/pimages/MP34/MP34579________UN16JUN04.gif">

This is the part # for the 4510 - 4710 - part # LVB25452 and is listed for $260

4510 - 4710 RENTAL UPGRADE KIT

<img src="http://jdpc.deere.com/pimages/MP34/MP34581________UN17JUN04.gif">


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Mow, mentioned skid plates in another post so I thought that would make a great opportunity to bring up this thread to remind folks who have the 4000 Ten Series tractors that these protection kits are available to them.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Mow, I am sure you are already awared but Deere does not make a component guard kit or rental upgrade kit for the 2210.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

On another note, the above kit is not listed for $375 if you buy the kit outright. If you buy the kit with the tractor new; it costs $312.


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 9, 2004)

I'll admit to having one of these kits for my 4310. It's in a box in the garage and I haven't got around to installing it yet. Maybe when it stops raining  I'll post some pics when it happens.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I wish you would hurry up!   I am interested in the pain in the ass factor of installing it. I have heard that it can be difficult to install. Doesn't seem like there is that much stuff to it.


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 9, 2004)

Unfortunately it will probably be next Tuesday at the earliest. I'm sort of in crunch mode on a project


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I called Ricky at the parts counter and he tells me that my Rental Upgrade Kit that I ordered is in and he will be shipping it to me. They were supposed to drop ship it to me direct but he said they will send it to me UPS no charge. Fall is almost here and as soon as the MMM comes off; the Rental Upgrade Kit is going on. I will post some pictures when I get started with the project.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Chief, goodie --- keep us posted on this and post some "in the process" pics! 

Andy


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The Components Guard Kit aka Rental Upgrade Kit arrived today. The box looked like two gorrilla's had been fighting over it but I think all of the parts are there. The styrofoam peanuts were all over the driveway.  Thank you Ricky at Hutson Ag Inc. Got the kit delivered for $312. I guess this will be a project for next week. I am still in the shopping around mode for the rotary cutter. Not sure it I want to go with a King Kutter of the Deere MX5. By the time you add the slip clutch and chain guards; the prices are not too far apart.


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Chief, you stated


> Not sure it I want to go with a King Kutter of the Deere MX5. By the time you add the slip clutch and chain guards; the prices are not too far apart


 .

Are you serious? The dealer here quoted me at like $1700. The 5' KK is about $550 + $130 for the slipper and chains. Are you getting a real good deal on the MX5 or a bad deal on the KK?

I too am in the market for a rotory cutter and would love to have the MX5 but just can't seem to part with the money.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

When I went to TSC; they told me that they would have to special order the 6' King Kutter as is does not come equipped with the chains and slip clutch. They could not give me an exact price so equipped; so I called KK direct and they told me about $250 for the chains and about $100 for the slip clutch give or take if my memory serves me well. (it rarely does   ) When you add in the cost of the cutter that was $675 plus the $350 that is about $1025. The 6' Kink Kutter is equivalent to the Deere LX6 which can be had at about the same price. 
5' Cutters For 790, 4115-4410 

The King Kutter model L-60-60-HD HD rotary cutter with chain guards was knocking on $1500. 

King Kutter model L-60-60-HD 

This particular model is rated by KK as heavy duty but it is really a light to medium duty that weighs in around 800 lbs. The MX5 is a medium duty rotary cutter and comes with all of the saftey features for $1699 and weighs just under 825 lbs. I think I can get one for less than that. This is a pretty much apples to apples comparison. Guess I should have been more clear about the King Kutter model I was considering. 

I had a chance to get a John Deere 609 HD rotary cutter for $1500. It looked like a lease return that had hardly been used. If I thought there was a remote chance I could have used it; I would have been all over it. At 1,195 lbs. and a minimum 40 pto hp required; it was just too much rotary cutter for my 4410 to swing. 

I will keep looking and hopefully will find a good deal between now and next Spring.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

First update on the Rental Upgrade kit......................it cannot be installed and is not compatible with the MMM. I have emailed Deere to see if the kit will work with the MMM removed but the mounts and hydraulics installed. I will post what I find out. :duh: :argh: :argh: :argh:


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 9, 2004)

Gee, that's too bad. I never thought to ask since I don't use a mmm.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I wanted to get a kit before the prices went up and I plan to do a good bit of brush hoggin' in the near future if all of my real estate plans work out. If I move to the farm, I will predominantly use the rotary cutter. Still haven't decided which one yet but I am leaning hard toward the MX5. I will hang on to the MMM for after I get the place cleaned up and all the rocks removed. Who knows; I may have something like a 5520 or a 6420 in my future.   

It won't be much longer before I remove the MMM and find out if it fits.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Well, I got my response from Deere about the MMM mounts. Turns out the entire MMM mounts and hydraulics must be removed to use the Rental Upgrade Kit. Guess I will hang on to it until I get heavy into rotary cutting and then install it. :argh: :argh: :argh:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

You have to buy the entire kit. I would not install the C range lock out or the electronic switch lockout as I will pretty much be the only one operating my 4410 and if I want a particular feature; I don't want it locked out. The swich lockout covers are just plastic covers that go in place of the electronic switches on the fender panel. The switches get removed and the lockout inserts that their place. The C range lockout is a panel that covers the speed range shift slot to allow only B & A range. 

I am not sure about the compatibility of the rental upgrade kit with a snow blower. I emailed Deere and they got me a reply the next day. Email them and ask. Depending upon how large in diameter the shaft is; the kit may not work. 

Yes the steel plate covers the bottom of the middle section of the machine. This will get in the way of some maintenance tasks. 

I will install my kit when I get into heavy brush clearing. Until then, I will just leave the machine as is.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Would you be interested in the arm rest kit:question: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Keweenaw4310 _
> *Oh yes, the armrest. Do you have a picture of it and a price?
> 
> I didn't see that as an option. I actually forgot to look for it when I was at the dealer. *


He is a link to a post I made when I purchased my arm rest kit. 

Arm Rest Kit For 4210 - 4710  

If you go back and look at the posts in this section; there are some posts about work light kits and some other accessories as well.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I don't have any pictures and have not been able to find any online. I believe GreenMtnMan has some pictures of his.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Those are it. What index did you find them under? Good find! :thumbsup:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Just an update on pricing. 

The 4210 - 4410 Rental Upgrade Kit is listed for $312 if purchased with the machine and $374.40 if purchased separately.

The 4510 - 4710 Rental Upgrade Kit is listed for $312 if purchased with the machine and $312 if purchased separately. 

Check with your local dealer for availability.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I just updated the links.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Good info.! :thumbsup: I will keep this in mind when I get around to installing mine. I have a pneumatic wrench for the tough stuff.


----------

